# $7 SEX   pg-13



## kookie (May 16, 2008)

----- 
*$7 SEX *


*A Florida couple, both well into their 80s, go to a sex therapist's office. The doctor asks, 'What can I do for you?' *
*The man says, 'Will you watch us have sexual intercourse?' *
*The doctor raises both eyebrows, but he is so amazed that such an  elderly couple is asking for sexual advice that he agrees. **When the couple finishes, the doctor says, 'There's absolutely nothing wrong with The way you have intercourse.'**He thanks them for coming, he wishes them good luck, he charges them $50 and he says good bye.*
*The next week, the same couple returns and asks the sex therapist to watch again. The sex therapist is a bit puzzled, but agrees. **This happens several weeks in a row. **The couple makes an appointment, has intercourse with no problems, pays the doctor, then leave.*
*Finally, after 3 months of this routine, the doctor says, 'I'm sorry, but I have to ask. Just what are you trying to find out?'*
*The man says, 'We're not trying to find out anything.*


*She's married so we can't go to her house.*

* I'm married and we can't go to my house.*

*The **Holiday Inn charges $98. *

*The Hilton charges $139. *

*We do it here for $50, and I get $43 back from Medicare!*


----------



## travcoman45 (May 17, 2008)

That's a good un!


----------



## funh2o (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the chuckle Kookie...That was a good one.

Steve


----------



## richoso1 (May 17, 2008)

He could have asked for jamcam royalties...


----------



## hypnot (May 20, 2008)

Hey! This is not a joke, this can actually be a money saving tip.

j/k


----------

